# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  cena de empalmes en St Feliu (Barna)

## Ritxi

El próximo sábado 31 Mayo montamos otra cena mágica en St Feliu.

Como ya hablamos la última cena vamos a intentar darle una temática cada vez, que os parece dedicar esta al empalme? ( técnica, juegos, coberturas... )

Hemos quedado a las *18h* en mi tienda, es de deportes, base:
C/ Pi i Margall, 17 en la plaça de la vila  delante de la iglesia


Voy actualizando la lista:

-Raul
-Bio
-Txema
-The Black Prince
-Ritxi
-Falgaba
-Siglatti
-Vulcano
-quasi?
-A. Marin ¿¿Por la tarde :Confused: 
-Angellikis + amigo
-Dante
-Xavial16
-Ricky

----------


## raul938

ok,aunque creeo que mejor sera a la presentacion,porque de juegos y tal sabemos muchos,¿pero de presentarlos dignamente?por lo menos ami me cuesta...

----------


## Ritxi

Si Raul me referia a que podamos presentar ante otros magos juegos con empalmes
ya sabes que, de momento, aún me da miedo realizarlo en público, por eso creo que este es un buen momento para pulir defectos.

----------


## raul938

ok

----------


## Bio

Apuntarme!!!!

----------


## MagMinu

En que lugar seria la kdada?¿

k dia?¿

gracias

----------


## TxeMa

Hola Ritxi!

Si la cena es pronto cuenta conmigo.

----------


## The Black Prince

Vengo

----------


## Ritxi

Mi idea seria como la otra vez quedar por la tarde. Hacer un poco de street, en la plaça de la Vila habrá una Fira con posibles "victimas".

Luego hacer la cena, aún no se si en el mismo sitio, o en otro a 50m. Porque estoy intentando conseguir un poco de público para poder presentar algo luego, ya veremos.

----------


## TxeMa

Si la cena empieza como muy tarde a las 21h vengo.

----------


## MagNity

por fin alguien habla una quedada sin que sea yo,...jajaja
lamentablemente no podre venir ya que tengo todos los sabados ocupados de aquí a agosto.
solo si tuviera la boda por la mañana y con un poco de suerte podria llegar hacia las 10...11... pero es dificil normalmente acabo hacia la 1,... como temprano

----------


## vulcano

Pues yo quiero ir, pero todavia tengo que consultarlo con la almohada en forma de parienta. Ya diré algo.

P.D.: Me parece interesante lo de darle a las quedadas un toque tematico Y creo que la presentacion es fundamental y lo que nos falla a la gran mayoria y seria conveniente trabajarla mucho, pero creo que esto es un trabajo personal aunque te puedan dar directrices.

Rauuull, ¿Como vá ese Bebé? ¿Todo Bien? Espero que asi sea.

----------


## Ritxi

Dile a tu mujer que como siempre será bienvenida  :D 

Raul no ha tenido un bebe, ha parido un peaso coche   :Smile1:

----------


## vulcano

Ja jajajaja. Si, ya he visto el post donde lo dice, jejeje. Que peassso coche.

Que lo disfrutes Raul.

Espero veros pronto.

Saludos

----------


## A.Marin

:-(  :-(  :-(  ese sabado no puedo todo depende de la hora por que tengo una despedida de ucompañero de trabajo y la cena es en sant feliu, si quedais pronto estare un par de horas

----------


## falgaba

Por razones de mi trabajo tengo que trabajar los fines de semana, evidentemente no todos ; pero si me decis hora y lugar me acercaré pues para mi siempre es interesante conectar con los vecinos del pueblo del lado. Decirme hora y lugar...por favor.

Saludos.

----------


## Andrew

Hola a todos !!

Lamento no poder asistir... hace tiempo que quedamos unos cuantos colegas para hacer una cena friky y ver eurovision (es el sábado...)

jooo...

----------


## Ayy

Si me pagais el Ave, y me poneis un sitio pa dormir....
La cena me la pago yo, no os preocupeis... y los empalmes... pues tambien hago algo... jeje

----------


## A.Marin

> Si me pagais el Ave, y me poneis un sitio pa dormir....
> La cena me la pago yo, no os preocupeis... y los empalmes... pues tambien hago algo... jeje


si enpalmas para que quieres dormir.

pd1: como vas con mi libro andrew.
pd2:como vas con mi libro dante.
pd3:como vas con mi libro riky.
pd4: ya no hay mas pd

----------


## Ayy

pd5:  que libro :Confused:

----------


## Ritxi

> Iniciado por Ayy
> 
> Si me pagais el Ave, y me poneis un sitio pa dormir....
> La cena me la pago yo, no os preocupeis... y los empalmes... pues tambien hago algo... jeje
> 
> 
> si enpalmas para que quieres dormir.
> 
> pd1: como vas con mi libro andrew.
> ...



Moraleja: No dejes un libro

----------


## vulcano

si enpalmas para que quieres dormir.

pd1: como vas con mi libro andrew.
pd2:como vas con mi libro dante.
pd3:como vas con mi libro riky.
pd4: ya no hay mas pd[/quote]


Moraleja: No dejes un libro[/quote]

Otra moraleja: No dejes tres libros

----------


## A.Marin

cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiere, yo aora mismo no tengo mucho tiempo pa leer libro de una aficion que me encanta, por estudios y curro asi que prefiero dejarseloa ha alguien que le pueda sacar algo de provecho.

----------


## vulcano

No te enfades, que era broma  :Oops:   :Oops:   :Oops:

----------


## Ritxi

Era conya!!

----------


## A.Marin

ya se es coña, siento si parece que me avia molestado

----------


## Ritxi

Os parece quedar sobre las 6 para que así puedan venir todos?

----------


## vulcano

Pues por mi está bien :twisted:

----------


## falgaba

Bien a las seis de la tarde me parece una buena hora , pero adonde, porque Sant Feliu tampoco es un pueblucho , que tiene muchos rincones . Venga a las 18 h pero que lugar ...digase nombre y dirección ...Gracias.

Saludos.

----------


## raul938

vulcano ira tu mujer,si es asi la mia creeo que tambien vendra...

----------


## Andrew

PD1... Tu libro es demasiao tio !!!

creo que lo voy a traducir entero !

----------


## SIGLATTI

Contad conmigo, que ya me he perdido las ultimas y esto no puede seguir asi.

----------


## Ritxi

Quereis quedar en la tienda como la otra vez? Y desde allí ya nos movemos.

La dirección es C/ Pi  i Margall, 17 delante de la Iglesia de la plaça de la Vila

----------


## Ritxi

> Hola a todos !!
> 
> Lamento no poder asistir... hace tiempo que quedamos unos cuantos colegas para hacer una cena friky y ver eurovision (es el sábado...)
> 
> jooo...




No es ese sabado es el siguiente  :twisted:

----------


## vulcano

Si Raul, 98% de posibilidades de que venga mi mujer. Si va la tuya, ya tendran de que hablar y nos dejaran mas tranquilos ...espero jejeje.

----------


## vulcano

> Quereis quedar en la tienda como la otra vez? Y desde allí ya nos movemos.
> 
> La dirección es C/ Pi  i Margall, 17 delante de la Iglesia de la plaça de la Vila



Por mi, está bien la opcion de quedar en tu tienda. Esta vez espero llegar a tiempo. Mucha mala suerte tendria si pillara caravana como la vez anterior.

----------


## vulcano

Andrew :shock:  :shock: , que la kdd es el 31. 
Te da tiempo de sobra de celebrar el Riki Chiki...digoooo Chiki Ckiki jejejeje

----------


## angelilliks

La kdd es el 30 o 31, esta vez contad conmigo si aun me queréis :twisted:, ¿puedo traer a un amigo? El hombre es discreto. ¿Luego se va de fiesta?

----------


## Ritxi

Al final la cena será en el Ateneu de St Feliu, nos dejan una sala para nosotros solos, y el hombre está encantado si luego hacemos magia por el local, así que a lanzarse toca  :D  


P.D.-angelillikis, te he respondido en el post de inicio

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Hola hola!

Llego tarde para apuntarme?  :117:

----------


## Ritxi

Solo si nos pagas los cafes  :D

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Eh, que soy catalán!

----------


## MagMinu

Lo siento pero yo ese dia tengo una fiesta para niños y me vendria muy justito.

Así que en principio no podre venir.

Si a ultima hora veo que voy bien de tiempo alomejor me presento jeej

Pero lo mas probables es que no.

Bueno nos vemos en alguna kdd

----------


## The Return of Ricky

quasi, que el hecho de ahorrar en cafés no significa que ahorre en agua. Los sábados por la mañana es mi día del uso del agua para la ducha, de verdad  :117: [/u]

----------


## vulcano

Pues una vez mas, siento deciros que no puedo ir.  :(  :(  :-( 
Cometi un error de calculo en las fechas, y creia que este finde estaba libre, pero resulta que entre este y el proximo finde, tengo que tener la mudanza hecha. Asi que lo siento de verdad, porque me habia vuelto a hacer ilusiones y tengo muchas ganas de volver a veros, pero tengo que estperar.

 :roll:  :(  :(  :( 

Como siempre, deseo que disfruteis, y a ver la proxima vez ...

----------


## Ritxi

pues es una lástima,  :-(  
Vulcano no podemos volver a coincidir nunca


P.D.- el Lunes intentaremos daros envidia con las fotos

----------


## vulcano

> pues es una lástima,  :-(  
> Vulcano no podemos volver a coincidir nunca
> 
> 
> P.D.- el Lunes intentaremos daros envidia con las fotos


Ritxi, me asustas. ¿Como que no vamos a coincidir nunca?

 :?:  :?:  :?:  :!:  :shock:

----------


## Ritxi

No estaba bien expresado queria decir que es una lástima que no poda mos volver a coincidir otra vez.

Nos queremos volver a deleitar con las monedas en la copa

----------


## vulcano

> No estaba bien expresado queria decir que es una lástima que no poda mos volver a coincidir otra vez.
> 
> Nos queremos volver a deleitar con las monedas en la copa


 :!:  :!: Que susto me has dado.. Creia que habia algun impedimento futuro para coincidir.
La verdad es que tengo muchas ganas, pero tenemos un lio impresionante con la mudanza, y solo tengo libres estos dos fines de semana ya que luego vuelvo a cambiar de turno etc.

...Siiii, supondo que el camarero argentino aun está buscando el agujero de la copa, jejeje.

Deleitarnos con fotos, y pasadlo muy bien.
Abrazos.

----------


## A.Marin

finalmente no podre asistir.
 PD: mauri acuerdate de hablar para decir un dia para kedar u hablas del tema

----------


## The Black Prince

> finalmente no podre asistir.
>  PD: mauri acuerdate de hablar para decir un dia para kedar u hablas del tema


Me tengo que sumar a la retirada.La verdad es que se me ha puesto todo cuesta arriba y no podré asistir por causas ajenas a mi.

Un abrazo y disfrutad,

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Sorry, a mi me ha surgido una cosa de última hora :(
pero el 4 prometo estar en el Teatreneu
Pasarlo bien!

----------


## MAURI

A dia de hoy, la mejor quedada con diferencia!!
sois todos unos craks, que no os llego ni a la suela de los zapatos.
falgaba..........grácias por el espectáculo...espero verte mas a menudo.
angelilliks.........eres un megacrak. Si en 10 meses haces lo que haces, en verano te veo en nada X aqui como minimo.
Dante........se me ha olvidado que me firmaras un autografo,. Vas a tiunfar en el Teatre neu!!. Cuando seas famosillo espero que te acuerdes de los amigos.
Y al resto sos unos kraks.
espero poder colgar las fotos en breve.

----------


## falgaba

Anoche no quería llegar tarde a casa , pero el ambiente era afable , distendido y mágico que es lo que más me gusta; por eso llegé tarde. Disfruté como un animal y ahora reflexionando sonbre cosillas que hablamos he hicimos estoy apuntandolas para hablar la proxima vez que nos veamos. 
Saludos.

----------


## raul938

fue genial,falgaba eres todo un maestro,aprendimos mucho,enhorabuena a todos los que os atrevistes a actuar,yo en la proxima no fallo lo prometo,apartir de ahora voy a hacer magia a.....aunque sea un perro que pase por mi lado,,,,, jajaja un saludo a todos los que axististeis.

----------


## angelilliks

Gracias por las flores  :Smile1: 
Yo me lo pasé genial era un no parar de intercanviar métodos y técnicas, dar consejo y realizar juegos, estoy deseando ya la próxima, temática también que viene bien para rellenar los cachos en los que nos e nos ocurre nada  :Lol: 
Falgaba eres un maestro.

----------


## Ritxi

Yo también me lo pasé muy bien, de aqui a un mes lo repetimos, ok?
Podeis ir diciendo temas, aunque luego no se respeten del todo  :D 
Se dijo del FP, pero se aceptan propuestas



P.D- Luego fui con Siglatti a un pub y aguantamos hasta las 4  :twisted: 10 horas de magia, estamos locos!!!

Colgar vuestras  fotos en el otro post

----------


## MagNity

que rabia trabajar los sabados arghh!!! pero es que llegue a mi casa a las 4 de la madrugada del domingo y asi es imposible venir.
bueno para el FP espero que Ritxi se haya soltado, despues de la dialecta que tuvimos en el ultimo encuentro en que pudimos encontrarnos los dos.
Hoy he hablado con algunos de los magos de la quedada y realmente me encanta que las quedadas vayan a mejor, hasta al proxima a ver si puedo!!!! (PD: tengo todos los sabados bodas almenos hasta agosto,..xD)

----------


## The Return of Ricky

> ... y realmente me encanta que las quedadas vayan a mejor, ..xD)


Ya, van mejor desde que no voy yo, no? capto la indirecta  :117: 
El 11 (sí, el 11, Danteeeeee!!! no cambies!!!) sus voy a dar!

(ei, 53 mensajes, podría pedir acceso al área secreta... )  :117:

----------


## A.Marin

le habras sacado utilidad a mi libro en todo este tiempo no?

----------


## The Return of Ricky

> le habras sacado utilidad a mi libro en todo este tiempo no?


ahí duele  :117: 
cria cuervos...

----------

